# Weller's valentine treat ;)



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi I have just picked Weller up from the groomers and I am really pleased with what they have done. 

It s a new shop 'THE PET EMPORIUM' that has been open about 6 weeks and I get all manner of supplies from there but usually do Weller's hair do's myself but after they have sent a couple of new clients my way I thought it only polite to return the favour and have them groom Weller.

He looks gorgeous, shiney, smells lovely and has still retained his cockapoo look. If any of you are in the Watford area I can definately recommend using them. This was only his second trip to the pro's as he usually has to put up with me practising on him but thought he deserved a valentines treat


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

They have done a really nice job he look very handsome - If I was anywhere near I'd go - Arthur had a puppy trim about 3 weeks ago and came home looking permenantly shocked they had completely butchered his fringe and cut round his eyes too much - he looked very sorry for himself as if he knew what a plonker he looked! Luckily its starting to grow and he looks like my handsom boy again!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh he looks so handsome!  His coat looks like velvet! Daisy sends him a valentine kiss  x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

He does look great - nice job, very shiny/silky.

Ian


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

OOOoooh Weller you handsome beast!

He looks fab, and so soft and snuggly


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh what a gorgeous boy- they have done a good job and his coat looks so shiny.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful - and I forgot what a big Poo Weller is! Can't wait to see him (and you) again in March!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr Valentine  .. stay away from the ladies today Weller .. you look hot


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep, tall dark and handsome


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous and it's encouraging to see good grooming experiences. Made me laugh about Aurthur - I thought Biscuit looked quite sulky after his groom! However, he has had a good roll in the mud with another puppy today and is starting to look a bit more like his old self - I prefer him 'shabby chic' to be honest - so will leave his coat longer in future.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!!! did they ever do a great job!!! wow! he looks like velvet!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ooooooh Shiny!

He looks stunning, they have done a really nice job on him.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Weller looks gorgeous! what a fabulous cut!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

He looks lovely, thanks for posting this Karen I will definatly give them a visit when Rufus needs his first cut.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all for you lovely compliments! He does feel like velvet, he is getting lots of cuddles today. When he went to the first groomer, last year, I was pretty unimpressed but this time I have been pleasantly surprised.
Anna I would definately take Rufus there, the groomer is a spanish man called Manuel and normally Weller can be a bit wary of new men but he bounded right up to him and Manuel just sat having a Weller cuddle while asking what we wanted done. Jason and Laura own the shop and are really nice and their two shih tzu's are the shop dogs. The grooming area is able to be veiwed from the shop, is lovely and clean. I had no worries leaving him. When I visited the other day there was a very cute 16 week old cockapoo bitch having her first groom, she seemed perfectly happy there.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Very nice groom. I love the fact that he still has chunky fluffy legs too. 
Can you pm me their contact details. think I may have to use them, especially after I've come back from the dog grooming course


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Weller you gorgeous boy!! they've done a lovely job on him!!

xx


----------

